# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  "Unë Vorio Ipirjotja"

## 23qershori

Titullin e mora nga nje gazete Greke qe botohet ne Athine e quajtur "Eleftherotipia" te vitit 1999. Artikudhi sic shpjegohet ne kryerradhe shruhet mbi kujtimet dhe disa opinjone te quajtures 'Katerina Leka'.
Katerina Leka shprehet:

'Linda ne Tepelen te Vorio Ipirit dhe origjina ime eshte nga 'Zica e Janines'. Kam mbaruar universitetin e Tiranes per pedagogji...'

'Mos te harrojme qe jetume  per 50 vjet te mbudhur, te frigesuar poshte nje diktature cnjerezore qe na ka tmerruar, dhe tani krejte pa pritur nje shtet Eoropjan qe quhet Greqi, na i hapi krahet, na priti me dashuri na dha stepi, ushjim dhe tera te mirat qe duhet te ket nje njiri i civilizuar, por dhe kisha qe na beri perseri kristjan Ortodoks...'

' Ato qe nuk ju pelqen kjo menure jeteset , (kuptohen shqipetaret dhe jo Vorio Ipirjtet),  te na lejne rahat dhe te shkojne nga kane ardhur...Ndryshe dote na duhet te organizohemi dhe te denoncojme cdo Shqipetar...'

'Faliminderoj vendin tim Greqin qe na mban te tere ne krahet e saj dhe me lejojne te filloj ne jete me te mire. E dua Greqin, dua njerzet e saj dhe do te jepja jetet po te ishte nevoja per te...'

Keto ishin disa nga opinjonet e Katerina Lekes nga Tepelena e Vorio Ipirit!!!!!!! Dhen gazetes 'eleftherotipia'.

Do te doja nga shqipetaret e greqis, opinionin dhe mendimet e tyre, eksperienca qe kan ne marrdhanje me Vorio ipirjote ose vorio Ipirjote si Katerina Leka.

----------


## Julius

Eshte me se normale te shprehet ashtu sic po shprehet zonja ne fjale. Keto jane ndjenjat e saj dhe ne qofshin te sinqerta nuk ka asgje te keqe ne kete mes. Une vete kam pasur te bej me shume vorioepirote ata ne me te shumten e rasteve po thone dhe bejne ato gjera qe nuk kane pasur mundesi te thone per 50 vjet te tera. Me thene te drejten jane paksa cinike me shqiptaret por te njejten gje bejme edhe ne me ta.

----------


## gega

Vorio Ipirotat jane hipokrite.
 Fanatik te diktatures komuniste ne shqiperi dhe flamuretar te anti-shipetarizmit ne Greqi.

Eksperienca ime eshte qe ne 1991 kur po korkoja pune ne Greqi dhe pyeta nje Vorio ipiriote se si thohet fjala pune ne Greqisht, ai me thonte se nuk dinte shqip...kur e shava ne shqip, perfundimishte me tregoj se si thohet fjala 'pune' ne greqisht...

Na shqipetaret nuk jemi sjedhur me ato ne shqiperi  ashtu sic po na sjedhen ato ne greqi. Ne shqiperi ato ishin te perkedhelur nga rregjimi komunist.

----------


## afeida

E dashur Katerina Leka

----------


## gega

E dashur Afeida.

Shpjegohu moj te lutem , se na fute ne mendime...

----------


## Enri

Ajo qe me ka irrituar gjithmone me kete ceshtje eshte hipokrizia e paturpshme e te ashtuquajtureve "vorio ipiriote", por qe per mua jane shqiptare, duan s'duan ata, me ndergjegje shqiptare dhe gjak shqiptar ne vena. 

Ne Greqi eshte bere nje diskutim i gjere publik per ketee teme, qe ka zgjatur me vite te tera dhe qe ka per qellim te mos e lere temen e "epirit te veriut" -Shqiperise se Jugut dmth- te harohet dhe te kaloje ne hambarin e historise.

Te dashur forumiste, kjo ceshtje eshte pasoje e presionit qe bejne grupet ekstremiste ultranacionaliste qe ne Greqine "Europiane" luajne akoma nje rol paresor. Le te mos harrojme ketu as Nikolla Gejxh, te lobit grek ne Washington.

Shqiptaret e Jugut (se s'ma nxe goja tu them vorioipirote, s'ma le ndergjegja ime) duke pare qe s'beheshin te afrueshem nga popullsia vendese, gjeten nje menyre , duke thene qe ishin nga vorioipiri, per te siguruar pune dhe per te mbijetuar. Shume prej tyre kur vijne ne Shqiperi thone qe jemi shqiptare, kurse ketu shqafin nje fytyre krejt tjeter, hipokrizia ne kulmin e saj dmth. 

Ata s'e kane kuptuar se ne ate menyre po luajne rolin e nje asi ne doren e politikes greke, dhe s'kane se si ta kuptojne, pasi shume prej tyre as qe kane mbaruar filloren, dhe e vetmja gje qe u intereson eshte puna/leku/shtepia. Eshte e natyrshme. Per ta eshte ceshtje mbijetese. Ajo qe mua me duket akoma e pabesueshme eshte qendrimi i shtetit shqiptar ndaj ketij fenomeni. Indiferentizmi i tij, i cili demton interesat shqioptare afatgjata, dhe i jep nje avantazh Greqise qe, nepermjet ketyre shqiptareve te manipuluar, mund te rikerkoje pas jo shume por 20 vjetesh Shqiperine e Jugut , si toke te saj te populluar me popullsi "greke". 

Kjo vertetetohet akoma me teper mbas nje drafti te ligjit qe po kalon kete vere nga parlamenti grek, ku te gjithe vorioipiriotet do marrin nenshtetesi greke si nenshtetesi te dyte, gje qe ben qarte vazhdimin e politikes se asimilimit te ketyre gjynafqareve te cilet, shteti ame, ai shqiptar, i braktisi ne meshiren e fatit, dhe qe jane bere arme ne duart e qarqeve ultranacionaliste greke.

----------


## gega

Vorio Ipiriotat jan si nje smundje e keqe te trupe te Shiperis, dhe dora e djathet e propagandes Greke kunder shqipetareve.
Ato jo vetem nuk ndimojne pashkpatriotat e tyre po edhe bejne cdo gje per tjua nxi jeten duke paditur ato qe nuk kan letra dhe duke nxjerre kelushat e tyre ne televizorin Greke si puna Pirro Dhimes dhe te "Katerines" me siper per te perkdhelur veshet e Grekeve duke share cdo gje Shipetare.

Jo vetem ate por dhe marrin pjese me fanatizem ne tema te shoqeris Greke , pershembull "A duhet te shkruhet besimi fetare ne pashaportat" ose " A e lejoni ju qe te ndertohen nje xhami ne A thine"

Ato kan votuar, votojne, dhe dot votojne:Nanon, komunistat, dhe cdo gje qe mund te shkaterrojne Shiperin.
Harrojne qe Greku do ti perdorin per te kryer interesin e vet dhe pastaj do ti hedhin ne kosh te plehrave. Aty qe e kan vendin si tan trathetaret e historis.

----------


## afeida

i drejtohem geges. 
jo kaq rende mbi vorio ipirotet. une jam vorio ipirote por nuk mburren dhe nuk lavderohem se kam lindur ne Shqiperi jetova per shume vite mesova te hec dhe te flas dhe keshtu nuk e ndryshoj ate qe jam. gjuha e pare qe mesova ishte greqishtja dhe gjithe kohen ne shqiperi na benin dallim dhe na thonim qe ishim grek te keqij dhe kur shkova ne greqi na thuanin shqiptar i keq. te them te drejten e shpirtit nuk me vinte mire, ne si familje vorio ipirote ruajtem traditat dhe zakonet nga gjysherit dhe prinderit por kemi dhe zakone si shqiptare dhe nuk i mohojme dot sepse ne gjakun tone rrjedh gjak shqiptari. une kam njohur vorio ipirot ne greqi qe jetonin nga ca himara, saranda dhe pse une isha durrsake me thonin qe nuk isha vorio ipirotise, kete e them se shumica e vorio ipiroteve mundojne te gjejne rastin te jene ne nje shkalle me larte se shqiptaret dhe te kene te drejta me shume se shqiptaret por fatekeqsisht shteti grek eshte shtet  i degjenerume dhe nuk don te dije se cfare je apo nga je. te vetmen gjo qe duan te dine eshte kur te shohin me keq se veten dhe bohen sikur pergjerohen. kur del ne fund si shqiptar ose si vorio ipirot dhe ka mbledh ca pare ne banke ose ke nje pune te stabilizuar dhe shkon mire atehere per greket je armiku i tyre i pare. se qysh kur  erdhi shqiptari ne greqi , greket filluan te behen dembela dhe shume egoista. kete e jetoj dhe ketu ku jam ne australi. por une u them me vjen turp te quhem greke jam shqiptare kujt ti pelqeje kujt te mos i pelqeje te fusi duart dhe te vjelli vrer.
me respekt.

----------


## gega

Afeida tani po flet mire.
Mire. leri Vorio Ipiriotet te jen nje shkall me lart se Shqipetaret. Ne qoftese munden, po jo duke shkelur mbi kufomat e Shipetareve!
Sa per Greqin, jam 100% dakurd me ty.

----------


## zima

Duket fare qart se kjo persone qe ka pranuar te jap nje intervist te tille ne ate gazeten eshte e paguar ajo ka mare para dhe ka lexuar ose ka mesuar permenc ca te thote.Mund te kete edhe te tjere faqezinj te till por un mendoj qe shumica e shqiptarve me origjine greke mendojn se shqiperia eshte atdheu i tyre dhe do te distancoheshin nga intervista te tilla sharlatane.Qeveria greke na ana e saj do bente mire te ishte me e ndjeshme karshi problemit arvanitas qe per vite te tera eshte munduar ta sfumoj ne menyre krejt cinike.Se fundi desha te thoja se shqiptareve ne te tere boten nuk u dha njeri asgje falas.Nuk i priti njeri kra hapur as u dha shpi ,makina ose ku e di un cfar.Jo cdo gje ka ardh me punen e tyre sepse pa diskutim shqiptaret jane nje popull vital ,nobel dhe jo looser

----------


## Pidocchio

me erdhi ndot kur e lezova kete shkrim me siper, jo per anetarin qe e ka hapur por per thelbin e shkrimit.. 
me vjen per te vjell...............  pak rendesi ka nga vijm ose çfare mund te jemi ne me sjelljen tone tregojm kulturen dhe njerzimin tone... ajo me siper ishte nje hipokrizi qe mjer o zot kush e lezon ......Vorio epiri po boll se na çat B.Y.TH.E.N.... Greket nuk jane tjeter veç Shqiptar te Helenizuar
pastaj sa per njerzillekun e Grekut dhe mikpritjen e tij prit o zot rrezikun...... I ka djeg me Napalm  djemt tane, dhe mos te vemi me tutje me historira ......Dikush me lart e kishte quajtur Zonja... 
une thjesht DEBILE...  :djall i fshehur:  

Na lini mor aman rehat te jetojm dhe te mos humbim kohe me keto personazhe......... :konfuz:  
me fal nese shkruajta ne kete teme dhe pse sjam ne Greqi por dreqin me dogji.........

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

E di si eshte puna. Ka ardhur koha te maturohemi e njekohesisht te shikojme ne historine tone per kuptimin e ngjyrimin emocional te termit "Epir" dhe "Epir i Veriut". Dihet boterisht qe Skenderbeu kishte titullin Princeps Epirotarum, dhe se ai e quante veten e luftetaret e tij Epirote. Gjithashtu Frang Bardhi (Franciscus Biancus), nje Geg pra, fjalorin e tij Latinisht - Shqip e quanta Latinisht-Epirotisht. Pra ka nje vazhdemisi te identitetit Shqiptar ne fjalen Epirot. Duhet nxjerre kjo fjale nga kthetrat e ultra-nacionalisteve Greke e te perdoret si nje term alternativ i emrit "Shqiptar". Atehere do u mbyllet goja atyre, e do te detyrohen te deklarohen si greke, e si shtetas shqiptare qe nuk e kane interesin e Shqiperise si interesin e tyre. Rrjedhimisht justifikohet edhe 'cinizmi' me te cilet trajtohen ata. Jane me shume masha te se djathtes ekstreme greke sesa votues te nje partie te mirefillte Shqiptare. *Hiquani emrin Epirot e i neutralizoni efektivisht.*

----------


## jonidapasho

AMAN MORE SHOKENI SE NA HAPEN BARKUN DEKLARATA TE TILLA.
ZONJA KATERINA QENKA DHE NGA TEPELENA DHE NGA JANINA ! DHE GJYSHI I TIM SHOQI KA VDEKUR NE FLORINA POR KJO CDO TE THOTE ? QE QENKA VORIOEPIROT ? DMTH DHE NGA FIERI DHE NGA FLORINA ? 
DHE UNE KAM SHOQE QE JANE NGA DROPULLI DHE QE DINE ME SHUME GREQISHT SE SHQIP POR NUK MUND TU REFUZOJME GJUHEN E TYRE.
 AMA JO TE NA BEHEN TE GJITHE VORIOEPIROTE. NE GJIROKASTER ISHIN TE RRALLE DIKUR MINORITARET PASI BANONIN NEPER FSHATRA TANI PAPRITMAS GJIROKASTRIT DMTH = GREKOFON ? SHUMICA E GJIROKASTRITEVE JANE MYSLYMANE DHE LE TE THONE TE KUNDERTEN.

ME RESPEKT

----------


## moro

OK mire i thon ju.por mos harron se kufirin e shqipris nga greku e rruanin vorioipirotet .ata ishin te paret qe kishin pushken ne dore per te luftuar me agjentet dhe diversantet grek :perqeshje:  por ata perseri denanconin nje njeri te panjotur qe vente ne fshatrat e tyre.(keto per 99 fshatrat me komsi greke te njojtur nga shteti)
Tani sa per ata ose ato verioipirotet e sotem qe nuk dinin te flisnin greqisht deri ne 91 atyre jazek u qofte qymshti i nenes qe kan pire.
njoh shume shqiptar qe si gjuhe nene kishin dhe kan greqishten por kur nuk mohojn vendlindjen e tyre.dhe kur nuk nenvlersojn shqiperin.

sa per Skenderbeun kam nje liber grek qe thot qe Skenderbeu eshte nga Kastoria dhe ishte grek.kur e lexova nuk besoja te syt e mi.


kaq nga mua.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

E more vellezer kjo puna eshte si puna e atij qe u quante QAZIM e iku ne greqi e u quajt JANIS, edhe del JANIS-i e thote une jam Vorio Epiriot e grek den baba den.
 Mos ua vini re cdo komb ka jashteqitjen e vet.

----------


## zeus

> _Postuar më parë nga kundraRRYMES_ 
> *...
>  Mos ua vini re cdo komb ka jashteqitjen e vet.*



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Dakord!

Vetem se nuk duhet pergjithesuar ...

------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## shahisti

Pershendetje te gjitheve.  A  e ka  le xuar ndonje here  historine  kjo  zonje nga  ( tepelena e vorio ipirit)dhe  a i ka treguar kushe  se ku kan qene kufijte e shqiperise  dikure.A e di kjo zonje  qe ne  igumenice  filat, janine,kastoria,e follorine  flasin akoma shqipe.A e di kjo zonje qe PIROJA  ka qene shqiptare dhe jo grek,epra ka akoma  injorante me shkolle  qe shqiperise se jugut  i therasin  vorio epir.Ju lutem  o shoke e shoqe tregojani te verteten  kesaj  injoranteje  me universitet e mos e lini te vdese injorante

----------


## nordiku

Me pelqen kjo teme dhe gjithmone kam qene i interesuar te takoja ose te dija cfare mendojne disa njerez si ajo goca Leka  edhe Pirro Dhima e Sidomos Mirela Matjani e Lunan Shabani
  Ajo goca ka te drejte te doje Greqine dhe te vdese per te nqs ajo e konsideron veten GREKE. Te gjithe e dime qe ne Shqiperi ka pasur pakica Greke por qe eshte me kryesorja prej kohesh bota e di Shqipetaret e Himares jane dy gjuhefoles.Kete e permend Bajroni ne poemat e tij. Pra dua te dal aty qe termi VORIOEPIR ESHTE NJE EMER IMAGJINAR QE VAZHDON TE NGROHE ZEMRAT SHOVINISTEVE GREKE OSE SI E PELQEJNE  TA QUAJNE VETEN "NACIONALISTA" Po them qe ajo goca nuk mund te perfaqesoje dicka qe nuk ekziston. I shtengoj doren asaj goces nqs familja e saj ka qene Greke dhe do te doja cdo shqipetar qe e ndjen veten shqipetar te ndjeke shembullin e saj  te mos e mohoje kurre vendin e tij. Por ajo nuk ka asnje te drejte te thote qe jam nga Vorioepiri . Po, te thote jam nga Tepelena, prej Shqiperie me origjine Greke. 
   Sa per fene e di qe ajo ka qene e mbyllur per 50 vjet  ashtu si te gjithe ne dhe ajo  vetem pas demokracise ne filluam te pyesim se cfare feje jam une. Ajo vajti ne Greqi dhe mqs feja e saj ishte orthodokse Greqia ka ndihmuar ate te njohe me shume per te. Por nuk do te kundershtoja nqs ajo thoshte ndihmoi dhe te tjeret qe vajten ne Greqi  mesuan per te duke ndryshuar dhe emrat qe zoti "natyrisht do kete qene Grek pasi ai eshte nga lashtesia" takete me te lehte te flase me ta dhe t'i doje me shume. 
   Sa per Greket ato duan qe kudo ato kane qene ne lashtesi te quhet Greqi por kjo do te sillte kaq shume ngaterresa pasi nuk do te kishte me Amerike  Australi Afrike Jugu Indi Pakistan Kenia Uganda etj pasi do te behej xheloze Anglia dhe do te thoshte qe te gjitha keto vende jane Angli. Dhe keto vende dy gjuhefolse do te thuhet te kene prejardhje anlo-saksone.
    Ajo qe me nervozon eshte qeshtja e Mirela Matjanit psh 24 karat gjak Shqipetari luan per Greqine (nuk eshte ndonje e keqe e madhe pasi kudo ka lojtare te huaj qe luajne per vende te ndryshme) por si s'u tha nje here qe kjo atlete "ka prejardhje" pra eshte  Shqipetare. Dakort Greqia nuk do ta permende ate por ajo pse mohon vetveten. Psh nqs do te luaje per Angline ne cdo rast do te thohej British atlet me origjine ( vendi juaj).

----------


## DetiJone

Shqiptare te tjere humbin jeten prej grekërve

Një aksident i dyshimtë i merr jetën ish-agjentit sekret shqiptar në qëndër të Selanikut. Ngjarja ka ndodhur në 2 tetor 2003 ku është vrarë aksidentalisht në Greqi ish-oficeri i SHIK-ut Mitat Mersinllari, 47 vjeç. Vrasja e tij është mbuluar me mister, ndërsa vëllai dhe shokët e tij, këmbëngulin për një vrasje shtetërore të projektuar mirë dhe jo për një aksident automobilistik të zakonshëm.

Kjo nuk është hera e parë që ndodh kështu, tha vëllai i tij Mersin Mersinllari, pedagog në Universitetin e Tiranës. Sipas familjarëve dhe shokëve të tij, aksidenti mund të ketë lidhje me të shkuarën e tij si oficer i Shërbimit Sekret Shqiptar (SHIK), detyrë që ai e ushtroi deri në vitin 1997. Mitati, njëkohësisht njihej edhe si veprimtar politik në Greqi dhe merrte pjesë në aktivitete të tilla.

Policia ka mbërritur menjëherë në vendngjarje, por në emër të mbledhjes së provave dhe fakteve, e ka vonuar rreth dy orë dërgimin e Mitatit në spital, i cili ishte jo më larg se 200 metra. Sipas variantit të policisë, Mitati është goditur nga një makinë me targë NZN 2698 e drejtuar prej 18-vjeçares Theofili Zeropulos, e bija e çifutit Jakov. Policia thotë se makina e ka goditur Mitatin në rrethana të paqarta, por, ndërkohë, ajo nuk e ka kapur autorin e ngjarjes. Makina, menjëherë pas goditjes, ka ikur nga vendngjarja, duke e lënë viktimën të shtrirë përtokë. Pas ngjarjes tragjike, aty ka shkuar ekipi hetimor, i cili ka marrë me vete të gjitha provat e krimit, dhe si përfundim i ka lënë fajin viktimës. Ekspertët policorë nuk kanë deklaruar rrethanat e këtij krimi, duke u mjaftuar me mbrojtjen e autorit të krimit.

Vëllai i viktimës, por edhe disa prej shokëve të Mitatit, këmbëngulin se krimi ishte i planifikuar dhe se në timonin e makinës nuk ishte 18-vjeçarja, por i babai i saj, i cili jashtë çdo mundësie ka goditur shqiptarin për vdekje dhe më pas është larguar qetë-qetë pa u ndjekur nga policia dhe nga askush.

Mitati ka qëndruar i shtrirë në asfalt rreth dy orë, pra nga ora 21.30 deri në 22.45, kur ai u dërgua në spital. Pasi u dërgua në spital, ai mori ndihmën e parë, por vdiq në orën 22.30. Nëse policia do ta kishte marrë menjëherë në vendngjarje, sipas burimeve shqiptare, ai do të kishte shpëtuar, por miqtë e tij këmbëngulin se ai u la aty për të vdekur me çdo kusht. Një detaj tjetër, për të cilin këmbëngulet, është fakti se policia e Selanikut nuk e lajmëroi konsullatën shqiptare, derisa për këtë u kujtuan shokët e Mitatit. Konsullata, pasi i bëri telefon policisë dy ditë më pas konfirmoi vdekjen e Mitat Mersinllarit. Kur shefi i konsullatës kërkoi shpjegime për mosinformimin, zyrtari i policisë tha se ne nuk e dinim numrin e telefonit. Shokët e Mitatit thanë se kur e kërkuan kufomën e shokut të tyre, polica e fshihte. Bashkë me kufomën policia, sipas tyre, ka zhdukur edhe provat e krimit, duke krijuar pseudoprova të tjera. Policia i dha të shoqes së Mitatit rroba pa gjak, një portofol me 40 euro dhe lejën e vjetër të qëndrimit. Gruaja e tij nuk di greqisht, kështu që ajo firmosi për marrjen e këtyre gjërave, pa ditur se policia po përdorte një mekanizëm për fshehjen e provave të së vërtetës. Ne kërkojmë drejtësi. Po ata që thanë se djali nga Hasi u vra nga plumbi që bëri rikoshetë në ajër, thanë se vëllai im u vra aksidentalisht. Por hetimet për djalin nga Hasi treguan se ai u vra me qëllim, ashtu siç gjurmët e krimit për vëllanë tim u fshehën për të bërë fajtor viktimën, shprehet i revoltuar Mersini.

Dy emigrantë korçarë kanë nderruar jete gjithshtu dje pas një aksidenti në kryeqytetin grek, Athinë. Burimet nga qyteti i Korçës bëjnë të ditur dje se, dy viktimat, Vaskë Ceci dhe Romeo Treni, banues në qytetin e Korçës, pësuan fundin tragjik gjatë një përplasjeje mes automjetesh në një autostradë në dalje të Athinës.

Në morgun e Selanikut, që prej dy muajsh vazhdon të dergjet trupi i pajetë i një shqiptari nga Gjirokastra. Quhet Jorgo Vasili. Këtë e dëshmon për gazetën prof. Mersin Mersnillari. Kur unë shkova të merrja trupin e vëllait, shefi i morgut m'u lut të bëja publik faktin që në këtë morg dergjej edhe një shqiptar tjetër, për të cilin nuk kujdesej askush. Ne i kemi kërkuar ndihmë konsullatës shqiptare, por ajo na ka thënë se po interesohemi, por në fakt askush nuk ka ardhur të marrë trupin e tij. Më thanë se në disa qytete të tjera, ka edhe shqiptarë të tjerë, që dergjen në morg pa ditur se kush janë dhe që nuk kujdeset askush për ta, saktëson Mersini.

Gazeta Panorama
11 Tetor 2003

----------


## jonidapasho

Me ben pershtypje qe nuk degjova asgje per kete aksident ne lajme dhe po e mesoj tani ketu.
Me sa duket dhe televizioni po e luan mire pjesen ketu ne Greqi.

----------

